# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Tư vấn kinh nghiệm Phượt Mẫu Sơn mùa băng tuyết

## hangnt

*Thời điểm bây giờ chính là thời điểm đẹp và độc đáo nhất tại Mẫu Sơn (Lạng Sơn), Các phượt thủ hãy nhanh chân đến đây để sờ tận tay nhìn tận mắt bằng tuyết nhé ^^*



Mấy ngày gần đây, đỉnh Mẫu Sơn đã được thay lớp áo mới dù nhiệt độ mới chỉ xuống tới 2 độ C. Ảnh: Tuấn Fancy-Free.
Vùng núi Mẫu Sơn có khí hậu hai mùa rõ rệt. Mùa đông từ tháng 11 đến tháng 3 năm sau, nhiệt độ trung bình 7-13 độ. Mùa hè từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10, thường có mưa nhiều, nhiệt độ trung bình khoảng 16-17 độ. Vào mùa đông có những năm nhiệt độ Mẫu Sơn xuống dưới 0 độ và thường xuất hiện băng tuyết. Đây cũng chính là một đặc điểm thu hút khách du lịch tới Mẫu Sơn trong những năm gần đây.

Đối với những bạn thích cái rét của mùa đông hay đơn giản chỉ là tò mò về hiện tượng băng tuyết thì hãy chọn thời điểm khoảng cuối tháng 12 và tháng 1 hằng năm, chú ý kết hợp xem dự báo thời tiết lúc nào không khí lạnh tràn về nhé. Còn nếu sợ cái lạnh thì bạn có thể đến Mẫu Sơn vào mùa hè. Thời tiết trên Mẫu Sơn lúc nào cũng mát, phù hợp cho một chuyến nghỉ ngơi an dưỡng với bạn bè hoặc gia đình.

*Lịch trình*

Do Mẫu Sơn là một địa điểm không quá xa nên các bạn có thể phượt một chuyến lên Mẫu Sơn chỉ trong vòng 2 ngày.

Ngày 1: Đi từ Hà Nội lên Mẫu Sơn (Lạng Sơn) khoảng 200 km, có thể đi xe máy hoặc ôtô tùy nhu cầu. Đường quốc lộ 4 lên Lạng Sơn khá đẹp nên thời gian đi lại cũng khá nhanh, nếu xuất phát từ sáng bạn có thể tranh thủ tham quan một số địa điểm du lịch ở Lạng Sơn trước. Chiều tối lên đến Mẫu Sơn nhận phòng khách sạn, dạo chơi quanh đỉnh núi chụp ảnh, tối có thể mua củi đốt lửa trại tiến hành một số hoạt động giao lưu.

Ngày 2: Dạo chơi quanh Mẫu Sơn, có thể trekking hoặc sử dụng xe máy đi vào một số bản người Dao trên đường xuống núi như Khuổi Cấp, Khuổi Tẳng, dạo chơi suối Long Đầu, ghé thăm núi Phặt Chỉ và Linh địa cổ Mẫu Sơn. Các địa điểm này các bạn có thể đi hầu hết trong vòng một ngày, chiều xuống núi và trở về Hà Nội.



Hàng rào dây thép cũng trở nên đẹp như tranh vẽ khi được phủ lớp băng tuyết trắng muốt. Ảnh: Tuấn Fancy-Free.
*Phương tiện*

Mẫu Sơn nằm cách thành phố Lạng Sơn 30 km về phía Đông Bắc. Nếu không đi xe máy, các bạn có thể di chuyển bằng xe khách từ Hà Nội lên Lạng Sơn (bến xe Lương Yên, Gia Lâm, giá 80.000 - 120.000 đồng/vé) rồi thuê xe máy từ TP Lạng Sơn để di chuyển tới Mẫu Sơn hoặc di chuyển bằng taxi cho chủ động. Giá cả taxi bạn tự thỏa thuận với tài xế (với quãng đường 30 km thì nếu nhóm bạn đi 4-5 người thì mỗi người sẽ chỉ mất khoảng 60.000 - 100.000 đồng). Nếu lái xe ôtô riêng cũng khá thuận tiện, đường không quá khó đi như những vùng miền núi phía Tây Bắc.

*Các đồ dùng cần thiết*

Ngoài giấy tờ tùy thân, tiền bạc thì bạn cần chuẩn bị đồ thật tốt cho một chuyến phượt vào mùa đông khi đi đường núi. Dù tối giản nhưng cũng không thể thiếu áo khoác phao, găng tay dày (loại không thấm nước), bộ quần áo mưa, giầy đế chống trượt, khăn và mũ len. Các bạn cũng nên mang vài chiếc khẩu trang che chắn mặt khỏi hơi lạnh hoặc mưa gió.

*Điểm thăm quan*

Tuy chỉ là một xã nhỏ nằm sát biên giới với Trung Quốc nhưng Mẫu Sơn cũng có một vài điểm đến thú vị mà khi đi phượt Mẫu Sơn các bạn không nên bỏ qua. Đa phần các điểm đến này nằm không xa lắm nên các bạn hoàn toàn có thể đi lại trong ngày.

*Trekking vào một số bản của người Dao*

Đỉnh Mẫu Sơn vẫn đang hiện hữu những giá trị về bản sắc văn hóa thuần khiết, đa dạng của các đồng bào dân tộc. Trong đó có bản Khuổi Cấp, nơi tập trung sinh sống lâu đời của đồng bào người Dao. Cuộc sống của người dân nơi đây phụ thuộc nhiều vào sản xuất, chăn nuôi và trồng trọt.

Ở bản Khuổi Cấp, những bản sắc riêng về văn hóa, phong tục, tập quán vẫn được lưu giữ nguyên vẹn, không pha trộn từ cách ăn, nếp ở, trang phục, phong tục thờ cúng, lễ hội… Chính vì thế, bản Khuổi Cấp đang là địa điểm du lịch văn hóa cộng đồng vô cùng hấp dẫn

_Linh địa cổ Mẫu Sơn_

Đường vào khu linh địa cổ là đường mòn, để vào đây chỉ có cách là đi bộ. Khu linh địa cổ Mẫu Sơn nằm ở độ cao 1.190m so với mặt nước biển, phân bố trên sườn núi dốc trên dãy Mẫu Sơn, thuộc địa phận thôn Lặp Pịa, xã Mẫu Sơn. Đền được xây dựng để thờ vị thần trấn núi Mẫu Sơn có tên gọi là “Đức Tôn Thần Công Tịnh Quang Mậu, Hùng Trấn Đại Vương, Thượng Đẳng Phúc Thần”.

Toàn bộ khu di tích linh địa cổ Mẫu Sơn có diện tích 24.400 m2, được coi là vị trí “đắc địa” theo luật phong thủy: lưng tựa vào núi Mẹ Mẫu Sơn phía bắc hùng vĩ, mặt hướng ra vũng bồn địa Na Dương - Lộc Bình phía nam sông nước đồng ruộng bao la, bên phải phía tây là núi Cha sừng sững quanh năm mây phủ, bên trái phía Đông là cánh rừng nguyên sinh mọc tươi tốt trên các ngọn núi. Môi trường tự nhiên khá đa dạng và trong lành với những khe suối nhỏ, nhiều cánh rừng nguyên sinh, thảm thực vật nhiều tầng còn bảo lưu được những cây gỗ quý như Tùng la hán, Trầm hương, các loài hoa Đỗ quyên, Trúc rừng… Thấp hơn phía chân núi là các cánh rừng thông, tre nứa, các khoảng đồi bát ngát hoa sim, mua. Nhiều loại động thực vật hoang dã như lợn rừng, hươu, nai, các loại cầy, dúi, các loài chim…

Khu đền cổ và mộ đá trên khu linh địa cổ hiện tồn tại với đầy đủ ý nghĩa của di tích tín ngưỡng, tôn giáo, vừa là nơi thờ tự thần núi Mẫu Sơn vừa là nơi có di tích mộ đá lớn. Song, nó đơn thuần không chỉ là nơi thờ tự, lăng mộ, hành lễ, mà còn là biểu tượng của sức mạnh văn hóa thể hiện đời sống tinh thần phong phú người Tày cổ ở khu vực này.



Mới đầu mùa băng tuyết nhưng Mẫu Sơn đã hút rất nhiều khách du lịch. Ảnh: Tuấn Fancy-Free.

_Hầm mộ đá_

Hầm mộ đá với cấu trúc và quy mô lớn có vòm che và có nhiều khả năng theo kiểu quan trong ngoài quách. Toàn bộ mộ được dựng bằng những khối đá lớn khai thác tại chỗ. Ngoài ra, một hầm mộ khác có quy mô nhỏ hơn, được dựng theo kiểu trác thạch bằng cách lợi dụng hai tảng đá tự nhiên hai bên và ở trên đậy bằng một phiến đá. Trên một khu vực rộng lớn có rất nhiều tảng đá lớn nằm theo cụm hay đơn lẻ, một số tảng đá lớn có vết tích chế tác của con người. Qua kích thước và vết đục có thể nói những tảng đá này được khai thác làm nguyên liệu để xây dựng ngôi đền cổ. Các đập chắn nước phía trên ngôi đền lợi dụng địa thế của các dãy đá tự nhiên chạy ngang sườn núi có gia cố thêm bằng đá phiến

Linh địa cổ Mẫu Sơn vẫn còn đó những bí ẩn về lịch sử và bí mật về chủ nhân đã dày công xây dựng nên nó. Những câu chuyện lưu truyền trong cộng đồng các dân tộc nơi đây và những chứng tích còn lại vẫn là những bí mật mà mỗi chúng ta cần có thời gian và bằng chứng để khẳng định về một vùng linh địa đã tồn tại lâu đời tại vùng núi Mẹ nơi biên cương địa đầu tổ quốc thiêng liêng này.

_Núi Phặt Chỉ_

Núi Phặt Chỉ (tiếng địa phương) còn có tên gọi Phật Chỉ thuộc một phần của thôn Khuổi Tẳng, Khuổi Cấp, xã Mẫu Sơn, huyện Lộc Bình, tỉnh Lạng Sơn. Từ thành phố Lạng Sơn theo quốc lộ 4B (Lạng Sơn - Tiên Yên) đến Km14 rẽ trái theo đường 237A lên Khu du lịch Mẫu Sơn, đến km12 rẽ phải vào đường mòn xuyên cánh rừng nguyên sinh khoảng hơn 2 km là đến núi Phặt Chỉ.

*Nghỉ ngơi*

Mẫu Sơn là một địa điểm du lịch khá đông khách nên số lượng khách sạn nhà nghỉ ở Mẫu Sơn khá nhiều, có thể đáp ứng được nhu cầu từ các nhóm khách lẻ cho đến các đoàn đông. Do đặc thù khí hậu và thời tiết quanh năm ẩm nên các nhà nghỉ ở Mẫu Sơn cho dù có được xây mới đến đâu cũng chỉ được một khoảng thời gian ngắn là sẽ xuống cấp, chăn chiếu ở đây cũng sẽ luôn có mùi của ẩm mốc. Chính vì vậy nếu bạn nào không quen thì nên mang theo túi ngủ cá nhân hoặc gọn hơn là một tấm chăn mỏng để khỏi bỡ ngỡ.

*Ăn uống*



Lợn sữa quay mắc mật thơm ngon khó cưỡng. Ảnh: Cùng phượt.
Mẫu Sơn hấp dẫn khách du lịch bằng vẻ ngoài quyến rũ và cái hồn ẩm thực đậm sắc núi, thẫm sắc tình. Nơi đây có vô số những sản vật từ núi rừng mà dường như đã gắn bó với tên tuổi Mẫu Sơn, từ lợn sữa quay mắc mật, gà sáu cựa đem nướng, ếch hương, đào tiến vua.

Do những đặc sản này không phải lúc nào cũng có sẵn nên nếu muốn thưởng thức, các bạn nhớ gọi điện cho chủ nhà nghỉ ở Mẫu Sơn nơi bạn có ý định dừng chân để chuẩn bị trước nhé.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

